# best lights to use with perfect storm



## tabs2471 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello everybody! Beginning the prep for this years Halloween already. Last year I bought the perfect storm lightning machine....worked good for the most part I would like to improve it a bit. I am wondering if using halogen bulbs vs Par 30 LED's (if they would even work...I know squat about it) or regular flood light bulbs....the only complaint I had was the brightness of the flood type halogen ones I used last year. I worry about over taxing the system as well but it ran 3 seperate lights no problem last year. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I am planning on using 4 x 250W halogen work lights. I tested with one and it looked the best compared to a regular incandescent PAR38 flood.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Workforce-250-Watt-Halogen-Portable-Work-Light-265-669/202066791


----------



## tabs2471 (Aug 13, 2015)

Excellent! I think I will try them as well, I have seen those advertised with other systems.


----------



## gravedigger61 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree, we used a 250w halogen mounted in the tree for our lightning last year, looked and worked great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I use a cheap work light. The halogen gets hot, but the light is good for this application.


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have used photographer flash bulbs. They are fairly cheap and can produce really bright flashes.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

FoolishMortal42 said:


> I have used photographer flash bulbs. They are fairly cheap and can produce really bright flashes.


Yeah, photoflood bulbs get my vote, too. Fast, bright and no yellow afterglow. They're either full on or full off.


----------



## tabs2471 (Aug 13, 2015)

Photoflood bulbs? sounds like a good idea. I know that the perfect storm system has a limit on output wattage...1000 I think.....I used 4 bulbs last year and it was just ok. I am assuming that 250 watts per bulb x 4 will be safe! I think I only used 100 watt bulbs last year. Time to pull out the Halloween stuff and check I guess. I really didn't need a reason tho. 
Thanks for all the responses......gonna be a great Halloween this year.


----------

